# Guide to Creating an eBook



## PiP (Oct 17, 2016)

I stumbled across this step-by-step guide with useful screenshots (a picture saves a 1000 words) and thought others might find it useful. 



> ... There’s no real mystery to it as ebooks are simply html files that use the same code that sits behind web pages.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I wouldn’t call this a definitive guide that covers every aspect of putting together an ebook, however, after after reading similar guides I’m confident I know how to bring all the ingredients together and create a well presented ebook. Indeed, my own ebook (still waiting for a cover) looks pretty damn good on my kindle.
> This is a rather long guide so get a nice beverage or slice of choccy cake and settle back.
> When looking for guides on stuff like this I like big clear pictures as well as text instructions. I often find it infuriating when someone writing a guide says ‘…do this and this and this, then this…aaaand moving on…’ and I’m like WTF just happened? Did this person just miss out a load of important instructions with the assumption I know what XYZ actually means?
> So, there are lots of big pictures here for you!


*
Read more <here>*


----------



## LeeC (Oct 17, 2016)

This is a useful subject for many 

Another suggestion I might have is to use the open source program Sigil (easy documentation) to create an epub file which is acceptable for Smashwords, then use the open source program Calibre to convert the epub file to a mobi file which is acceptable for Amazon. If you need to make changes to your book later, go back to your epub with Sigil, then reconvert to mobi with Calibre. Calibre can be difficult to make changes with. 

I stay away from the crunch conversions Smashwords and Amazon use to convert your .doc file into an ebook, because the quality of output from them is less than I can achieve with Sigil and Calibre.


----------

